# ارجوا نصيحه من سيادتكم لطالب انتاج



## م م س ص (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب بقسم انتاج وارجوا معرفه ما هى الكورسات التى يجب ان اتعلمها وماهى البرامج ايضا وشكرا


----------



## علاء الميكانيكي (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم م م س ص
كمهندس انتاج اعتقد انه من الضروري ان تدرس برامج التحليل الهندسي مثال ansysis , اما بالنسبة للكورسات يجب ان تاخذ كورس تصنيع يشمل كل عمليات التصنيع و اي كورس له علاقة بالمواد و طرق تصنيعها و انتاجها كما يجب عليك ان تاخذ كورس الهندسة الديناميكية و الميكانيك السكوني لاهميته في دراستك.
و اخيرا ارجوا المعذرة لتقصيري 
علاء الميكانيكي طالب ماجستير


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (29 يوليو 2008)

والأتوكاد والسوليد وركس


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إا


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أ


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أاس


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوال


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن وقوالب


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن وقوالب بلاستيك


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن وقوالب بلاستيك 
وإذغ


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن وقوالب بلاستيك 
وإذا


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن وقوالب بلاستيك 
وإذا ترغب


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن وقوالب بلاستيك 
وإذا ترغب فأنا


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن وقوالب بلاستيك 
وإذا ترغب فأنا موجود


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن وقوالب بلاستيك 
وإذا ترغب فأنا موجود ومستعد


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

يجب أن تدرس 
-عمليات القطع قطع المعادن وتتعرف على مكائن قطع المعادن بل وتشتغل عليها من مخرطة Turining , shaper, milling machines والتفريز والقشط 
-تتعرف بعد ذلك على مكائن القطع الغير كلاسيكية (مكائن القطع المبرمجة والملقنة والمؤتمتة CNC,TNC,Automated )
-بعد ذلك تتعرف على عمليات القطع والتشغيل المتقدمة مثل القطع بالشرارة والقطع بالبلازما والقطع بالليزر فهي المكائن المعتمدة حاليا في الدول الصناعية
-وأهم ما في دراستك إذا كنت ترغب بتخصص القوالب فهو أساس الإنتاج والصناعة من قوالب قطع المعادن وقوالب بلاستيك 
وإذا ترغب فأنا موجود ومستعد لآي


----------



## م م س ص (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للشرح الوافى وارجوا اذا كان هناك برامج او مواد يمكن تحميلها من الموقع وشكرا


----------



## قتوب (19 أبريل 2010)

لا تنسى اللغة الإنكليزية فهي هامة جدا بالإضافة إلى برنامج Matlab


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

